# A/C idea



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 21, 2015)

Considering some tents need 68 degree intake to reach optimal temperatures in tent with lights on and the fact some people would like to drop day/night temperature and humidity towards end of flowering I came up with an idea.  

I was looking at different pieces of equipment and came across a website called hydro innovations.  They have a product called the ice box.  So I was thinking of putting this into duct followed by their temperature fan speed thermometer to cool the incoming air.  Would be more feasible to cool the air going into tent then a whole room or house.  

This would also let people do their indoor in the summer when temperatures caused them to shutdown for the season.  

Thought  I would share and see what everyone thought.  I thought it was cool idea.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 21, 2015)

Would you be using it with a chiller?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 21, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Considering some tents need 68 degree intake to reach optimal temperatures in tent with lights on and the fact some people would like to drop day/night temperature and humidity towards end of flowering I came up with an idea.
> 
> I was looking at different pieces of equipment and came across a website called hydro innovations.  They have a product called the ice box.  So I was thinking of putting this into duct followed by their temperature fan speed thermometer to cool the incoming air.  Would be more feasible to cool the air going into tent then a whole room or house.
> 
> ...



 weehoo, thanks for posting! I've been searching for an aluminum coil for WEEKS! They have the animal but at 150-, too much! 
That ice box thing is very clever. I'd do that if I had a chiller.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2015)

A heater core will work. Just connect a cold water source.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2015)

Roll of copper tubing wil work also.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 21, 2015)

pcduck said:


> A heater core will work. Just connect a cold water source.



 Naw, my first DWC and I got pythium already  so I'm using stainless steel or nuthin' I don't even want to stick frozen water bottles in there.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 21, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Roll of copper tubing wil work also.



 I was looking at those copper wort coolers for brewing but copper in the res all the time is not good apparently, darned if I can remember why, I just know I dismissed it. I ordered a stainless steel coil from China..... it's probably plated copper.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2015)

sopappy said:


> Naw, my first DWC and I got pythium already  so I'm using stainless steel or nuthin' I don't even want to stick frozen water bottles in there.





I think the OP is cooling the air in his duct work not his rez..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I was looking at those copper wort coolers for brewing but copper in the res all the time is not good apparently, darned if I can remember why, I just know I dismissed it. I ordered a stainless steel coil from China..... it's probably plated copper.


 
Acidic water and copper do not go together.  The acidic water actually eats the copper away.  In areas that have copper water lines and highly acidic water, the copper can deteriorate to the point where you cannot even cut the lines without them collapsing--you can almost tear it like foil.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 21, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I think the OP is cooling the air in his duct work not his rez..



I'm still relevant,  mr duck, both use cold water through a coil to cool. That's why I stuck my nose in. The site has some cool stuff, pardon the pun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2015)

Whats wrong with frozen water botttles? I never had an issue when using them.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 22, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats wrong with frozen water botttles? I never had an issue when using them.



 Nothing wrong with water bottles. I used flimsy plastic trays and didn't notice the labels. I'm thinking that may have contaminated things. I'm now using plastic containers.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 22, 2015)

Will definatly invest in one one day.  I have been talking to someone using my nutrients in hydro.  Claims he's able to go 2 weeks on change out.  If I ever tried that would be nice time to make the upgrade.  Lol I still need to learn to keep a plant happy first. Lmfao.


----------

